# Coloring fur?



## Uro (Jul 26, 2008)

There are some small/medium details that I want to put on my fursuit when I start to make it (a few streaks of red). Would it be easier to just sew some red fur over the parts I want, or would dying it be easier?

Only thing I am worried about though is that the dye might make the fur clump and sticky, unless there is a special dye for this type of fabric.


----------



## blade (Jul 26, 2008)

I had tried to dye fur once, it was acrylic and was a pain in the butt to do, so I'd suggest just sewing the red fur on there.


----------



## DragonFoxDemon (Jul 26, 2008)

Dyes won't work. You can though use acrylics to paint the fur. I got yellow on red fur before and didn't get to it soon enough to wash it off so I had a yellow spot. -_-
Also a lot of people airbrush.


----------



## Nargle (Jul 26, 2008)

I saw some dyes meant for fur on a site here. It advertised how it doesn't make the fur clumpy, it stays soft. I don't remember what it was, though, so I'd just scan the other topics on this fursuit forum.


----------



## Uro (Jul 27, 2008)

DragonFoxDemon said:


> Dyes won't work. You can though use acrylics to paint the fur. I got yellow on red fur before and didn't get to it soon enough to wash it off so I had a yellow spot. -_-
> Also a lot of people airbrush.



Doesn't airbrushing fade?



			
				Nargle said:
			
		

> I saw some dyes meant for fur on a site here. It advertised how it doesn't make the fur clumpy, it stays soft. I don't remember what it was, though, so I'd just scan the other topics on this fursuit forum.



Hmm. Guess ill try to look around for that, thanks.


----------



## Maim (Jul 27, 2008)

fake fur and fake hair wigs are made out of the same thing (acrylic)
and it's easier to find info for wigs than foux fur... because of anime convention stuff, mostly-
http://www.cosplay.com/showthread.php?t=82947  found that looking up the exact same thing

apperently regular fabric dye is enough to TINT fur, but for start colors it needs to work on acrylic (not much does, that isn't acrylic based)

you can also draw directly on it with sharpies, actually... just be prepared to brush it out with a slicker brush (dog grooming thing) and DON'T smudge it... drawing on like that damages the fur a little (it makes it less soft, but not clumpy)- I think it's the pen tip, not the pigment


(I haven't tried the sharpie dye, yet, but I've done small color patches with permanent black markers, killed the marker.. worked fairly well to color the fur)


----------



## Nargle (Jul 27, 2008)

Maim- Wow, I haven't thought of that =D


----------



## TheAsterik (Jul 27, 2008)

If you just get some of the airbrushing paint and a toothbrush, you can 'airbrush' without using a $100 airbrushing pen. XD

It might fade a bit, but if you still have the paint and toothbrush you can always re-do it.


----------



## redstarr (Jul 27, 2008)

I'd reccommend asterisk's method. :3 Its cheap and rather easy, and the fur stays nice and soft. 

Nearly any method of fur recoloring will fade eventually, but in my experience airbrushing lasts the longest and looks the most natural.


----------



## SuperJay (Jul 27, 2008)

I've had pretty good results with airbrushing fur with oil-based leather dyes.

The oil-based leather dyes don't seem to bleed or wash out with water/sweat. They don't make the fur clumpy either.

Stay away form regular leather dye or water-based ones, they'll bleed like crazy with water.


----------

